# International Hedgehog: Japan



## ToastJapan (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello, I recently picked up a hedgehog from a breeder in Tokyo, Japan. While he was very helpful and said I could contact him with any questions, the language barrier is still sometimes a problem and I don't want that to affect Tzeentch.

I was wondering if there are any other hedgehog owners in my area/country that I could run some things by. (Good, reliable vets, stores that cater more towards hedgehogs etc) 

Looking forward to sharing with everyone : )


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Unfortunately the amount of members in Asia are very limited... I've only seen a couple of members from the Philippines and one other member who was in Korea. I'm originally from Korea, but alas, I am studying in Canada at the moment, so I'm afraid I can't help.

Please feel free to post about your hoggie though! We'd love for you to join our community  Always awesome to see owners from all over the world~


----------



## ToastJapan (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks. Id be glad to share. I got Tzeentch (pronounced Zeen-tch) on the14th. The breeder told me he was 8 weeks old. He's very friendly and is adjusting very well. Ive looked around the forum here for a while, but is there anything I should keep an eye out for? 

I am curious as to what is considered "too much scratching" Tzeentch will come out at night after I go to sleep and he'll scratch for about 15-30 minutes. Not non-stop but he scratches at night and doesn't during the day. 
Is this normal? He isn't losing any quills. I'm wondering if it's just cause of his age.

I'm using aspen wood for bedding but I may switch to the fleece option and Try to litter train him. 

He eats normally and I give him un seasoned cooked chicken on occasion. The forum said no more than 3-4 times per week for treats. 

I love the little guy very much. Let me know if there's anything I should do to make his life better


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Well hedgehogs are nocternal. So he is just sleeping during the day and probably why he only scratching at night.
Fleece is definitely a better option as wood and care fresh harbor mites. 
I recommend checking out our heating and lighting sections because they are very important.
Does he have a wheel?
Also a water bowl over a bottle is a better choice :3 (just saying lol )

Congrats on your new baby also! We love pics ;P


----------



## ToastJapan (Feb 15, 2012)

I've looked at the heating sections and have began to try and find CHE's here in japan. He does have a wheel, but i'm worried that its both a) too big for him to get into and b) i is the plastic kind that is made up of 2 parts clipped together. I've been looking at the carolina storm wheel vendor and I will order one this weekend because that is the safest option.

I have a digital thermometer and it usually sits around 24 celsius (~75 f) so I think he's fine there.

For lighting I have a light set on a timer that turns it on in the morning at 7am and shuts it off at night at 9pm. Are those hours ok or should I adjust them. I also had a question regarding that. For the lighting, does the room also need to be silent or can I still be in the room and not affect him? Also, can I drape a breathable cloth that doesn't let light through if I need to have the light on to do homework or be at my desk?

So far, he doesnt seem to like carrots (boiled or fresh). I've heard of feeding them plain, unflavored yogurt on occasion as well. Is that a good thing/bad thing to do?

I'm going to pick up a digital scale for him tomorrow as well to track his weight as he grows. Is there a portion amount for things like meat (chicken) and other vegetables?

Final question (sorry to go on but I just want to make sure I'm tending to his needs) I haven't been able to find a place that sells meal worms here, but I found a shop that sells varied sizes of crickets. Are those ok for him to eat? If so how many per day/week should he have?

Thank you in advanced for answer my questions : ]

Tzeentch


----------

